
Ask HN: What is your immigration story? - seventhtiger
I&#x27;m interested in immigrating for work and I&#x27;ve been reading many people&#x27;s stories. I was curious what kind of immigration stories HN would have.
======
fiiv
Not sure if this is the kind of story you're looking for but here goes...

I immigrated for a change of life. I moved from Canada to Europe, and as a
developer was able to find a job before I even landed here.

My gf and I decided to travel for a couple weeks before we officially landed
in the new city, and went all over Levant, and as we were staying in a place
on our trip, I had calls already with recruiters that found me via LinkedIn. I
had set myself to residing in the new city before I left.

When we did finish our trip I had an interview lined up and I ended up hired.
Canada luckily has a work holiday visa with this country so it was easy for me
to get one of those and not be forced to work only for one sponsor company for
my visa.

It has been really great and refreshing doing this and a fun change of pace.

Recently, we decided to start to become digital nomads and have no permanent
home, at least for a while. We spent the last year getting side gigs with
clients and trying to get involved more in the world of freelancing and remote
working so that we could travel anywhere in the world and work. So I suppose
our immigration story is not over yet.

Again, maybe not the kind of story you're looking for but I thought I'd share.

